# Concealed Carry and Fights



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Obviously you can't just fire on anyone during every situation. So what if you are involved in a physical altercation. A circumstance where you can't defuse the situation and have no choice but to fight someone mono e mono. 

At that moment your weapon becomes an impairment to the task at hand. Because your worrying about it, trying to guard it, or worrying you might lose it and the other person or someone with him might pick it up. At that moment you should be 100% invested in kicking azz, not distracted by your gun. 

Just wondering what your approach is?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

If I don't go for a gun, then I will go for a knife; and if I don't go for a knife, I will go for my stick. I don't do mano a mano anymore, I am to old; and I would treat any attack as having deadly intent. I am 63, and if anyone attacks me, I will bloody them.

My gun is at home, and if anyone comes in on me, I will open fire, right into his chest. And whether he lives or dies, my fight is finished and my life is safe, that is what I care about.

Forgive my bluntness.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

What's that old proverb? If an old man decides he can't fight, he'll just kill you.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

StratMaster said:


> What's that old proverb? If an old man decides he can't fight, he'll just kill you.


This one will kill them, since I am fed up with punks. 
Here, I will go Chinese on ya-- wise man say-- stay outa my house, unless invited, or else--POW!:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah my fighting days are over. Sure love the smell of gun powder though.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

In most situations I will swallow my pride and do what I can to defuse the situation, get away and otherwise avoid a fight. My knife and gun are for life and death situations.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Hit fast. Hit hard. Done and over with.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

RedLion said:


> In most situations I will swallow my pride and do what I can to defuse the situation, get away and otherwise avoid a fight. My knife and gun are for life and death situations.


Me as well, and you're very wise to do so. I, however, must say I no longer have the buffer zone I had when young... I just don't have the physicality any more... or the wind. If someone seeks to put their hands on me, I am already deciding how many rounds they get. That's what makes an old guy dangerous... their choices and physical abilities have narrowed to the point that they may only have that one window to defend themselves.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

never go down with an unfired weapon - some famous mean SOB must have said something similar at one time ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> never go down with an unfired weapon - some famous mean SOB must have said something similar at one time ....


I should add something. If I did get into a physical altercation and my opponent found out about my firearm and went for it, I will take that as a threat to my life and seek to use said firearm in defense of my life. I usually carry two guns on me with my Taurus 738 .380 in my right from pocket.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I know there are folks here who pride themselves with sharp knives. I do carry a knife, a little two blade Swiss army job good for opening boxes and cleaning fingernails. No freaking way in hell I will let opec slip to allow those who chose to do me harm within knife fighting distance. Maybe its just me but from life experiences I tend to know when someone is about to do me harm. Last thing I grab for is a knife! If I'm not carrying different story, but that's few and far between. 

I don't care what you say, if a knife cut doesn't hurt and you don't realize you're cut, it has little to no affect. Maybe the hard core knife guys are way more macho than me, but I doubt more committed to preserving life of themselves and loved ones. Better to be judged by twelve then carried by six.. shoot first and questions later.

OK.......flame me.....

Knife fights are a dirty business.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I’ll chime in from a younger guys perspective. 

If I had a gun and some hood rat attacked me...if I had time I would draw and command. If the command was ignored I would take out the threat. 

You should measure everything. If a drunk guy attacks me I’m going to use fists. Done it before it’s an easy job. 

So if you are capable of protecting yourself I would say measure the threat and use your best judgement.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

One shot to the family jewels defuses most situations in a hurry and if I did still carry, it's better for their health then 3 in the chest.

And I as well am getting to old to be wrassling with youngins anymore, so I may just default to the aforementioned.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> One shot to the family jewels............


What happens when she doesn't have any? lain:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am closing in on my 71st birthday.
I would not engage anyone in a physical altercation, I would not engage anyone in a verbal altercation.

Florida law states that you must be in fear of your life, or serious bodily injury, before you may use deadly force.
Florida law also gives extra protection to those people over 65 when it comes to being a victim of violence.
So, if someone 20, or 30, or 40 comes at me in a threatening manner - say with his fists ready saying "I'm going to kick your ass" I'm just going to draw and shoot. Multiple times, because I was in fear of my life.

If any jerk goes road rage and gets out of his car and approaches mine at a red light, I will consider that a threat against my life as well.

Bottom line - I don't hang out in bars, I don't go places I should not.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> One shot to the family jewels defuses most situations in a hurry and if I did still carry, it's better for their health then 3 in the chest.
> 
> And I as well am getting to old to be wrassling with youngins anymore, so I may just default to the aforementioned.


Better for the gene pool as well...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't see a situation where I am in an altercation that isn't one where the weapon isn't an option.

Early into my time as an MP, I realized the brain is the most effective weapon. A situation can be diffused if you separate your ego from it. On the other hand, I've found that it is easy to buy time by befuddling the enemy/opponent until a barrel is in his stupid face.

Remember, your mind is your best weapon. If you have a crazy-ass mind as I do, crazy-ass things will pour out of your mouth to either diffuse the situation or buy you valuable time. Even so, running scenarios through your head is important. It's best when a situation is the second time you've been there.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What happens when she doesn't have any? lain:


I make it a point to not get in fist fights with women, but I will defend myself.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lunatic Wrench said:


> I make it a point to not get in fist fights with women, but I will defend myself.


I haven't looked for a fight in decades, and haven't been in one in a long time. One of the last times was when a woman, a crippled woman, told the judge, "Aw, Hell no, I ain't going to jail!" My uniform was torn up, but she found herself in a cell. The arresting officer's uniform was tattered afterward, too. I earned the ensuing cigarette!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

C.L.Ripley said:


> At that moment your weapon becomes an impairment to the task at hand.


I think a similar discussion was debated over at KimberTalk. I proffered what Massad Ayoob had written in the 1980s on the ruse of "fending." Here I would use a knife, but perhaps you might use a blunt weapon like a smaller size ASP to widen the distance between you and the attacker. The better conclusion here is that you now have ample room to draw your own pistol to a "speed rock" position to fire.

The "speed rock" is simply having your firearm clear leather, and the just rotating your wrist while tight to your body with the barrel turned slightly "up." Any shot from there would automatically go to the attacker's chest.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

At almost 60 I ain't going 15 rounds anymore. I will do my best to avoid or defuse, short of that, I shoot you.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> At almost 60 I ain't going 15 rounds anymore. I will do my best to avoid or defuse, short of that, I shoot you.


Yeah, that's what I was thinking 15 rounds. Repeat as necessary.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Obviously you can't just fire on anyone during every situation. So what if you are involved in a physical altercation. A circumstance where you can't defuse the situation and have no choice but to fight someone mono e mono.
> 
> At that moment your weapon becomes an impairment to the task at hand. Because your worrying about it, trying to guard it, or worrying you might lose it and the other person or someone with him might pick it up. At that moment you should be 100% invested in kicking azz, not distracted by your gun.
> 
> Just wondering what your approach is?


I try to carry a small can of pepper spray. That can be a real effective non lethal fight stopper and also should work on aggresive pan handlers.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> I think a similar discussion was debated over at KimberTalk. I proffered what Massad Ayoob had written in the 1980s on the ruse of "fending." Here I would use a knife, but perhaps you might use a blunt weapon like a smaller size ASP to widen the distance between you and the attacker. The better conclusion here is that you now have ample room to draw your own pistol to a "speed rock" position to fire.
> 
> The "speed rock" is simply having your firearm clear leather, and the just rotating your wrist while tight to your body with the barrel turned slightly "up." Any shot from there would automatically go to the attacker's chest.


That scenario right there is why the new craze to have a ported handgun makes me laugh.
When you fire like that, close in to your hip, you are going to burn the crap out of yourself and set your shirt on fire.
Anyone ever seen an object like a hot dog subjected to the burning gas coming out of a revolver cylinder gap? Same thing if you have an auto with a ported barrel. 
And if you have a revolver with a ported barrel you have just cut your body in two places with the equivalent of a welding torch.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I have a three inch barrel on my Kimber UC2. I haven't even gotten a "mild tan" from that pistol, much less a serious burn.

But I get your concerns. I would proffer that I'd rather have a burn blister on my right side and be alive, then leave a beautiful and pristine corpse for further debate here.

I'd go for the blade first. Another biker on KimberForums bought a Boker switchblade for his wife. This makes sense to me. Most fights involve spilled beer. You cannot shoot someone for that. I just charged up our bazillion volt Taser (because like a knife) the simple electric volt crackle and the fear of deep pain will get even Clay Matthews asking for a truce.

However, if I even think I'm out-matched, and that would mean I facing a truly depraved individual (like my cousin Bobbie) and I'd speed-rock that guy without a trace of remorse.

RPD, unlike you, I have no formal gun training, other than CCW classes. But I've had three years of training with a blade. I went to the UW-Madison, and was tutored by Judge Archie Simonson, now deceased. I got him with 'head cut' and it surprised him. I thought I was in deep doo-doo, but ever the gentleman, he did a duck-foot 90 degree stance, put the bell to his face-mask, and saluted.

That's a competitor.

https://www.cressfuneralservice.com/obituary/262435/Archie-Simonson/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Like it was said earlier, . . . at 74, . . . I'm not going 15 rounds with anyone, . . . but I might do 9 or 8 rounds, . . . depending which weapon I've got with me.

I gave up fisticuffs a loooooooooooooong time ago, . . . and figure if he is 20 years younger than me, . . . or more, . . . it is no longer a fair fight, . . . and my life is in danger, . . . so guess what, his just got that way.

If he is fast enough to see what is happening and turn to leave, . . . no problem, . . . but I have no compunction whatsoever with contact shots, . . . I just may have to send my jacket to the cleaners is all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bring a sword, or two, to a gunfight and you most likely lose. And run!



> Two masked men wielding swords tried robbing a dollar store in Alabama last week before they were thwarted by an employee carrying a gun, investigators said.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-family-dollar-clerk-fights-sword-wielding-robbers-with-gun
@Denton you got some stupid mofo's running around your state.

And why is her name Precious?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Bring a sword, or two, to a gunfight and you most likely lose. And run!



> Two masked men wielding swords tried robbing a dollar store in Alabama last week before they were thwarted by an employee carrying a gun, investigators said.


https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-family-dollar-clerk-fights-sword-wielding-robbers-with-gun
@Denton you got some stupid mofo's running around your state.

And why is her name Precious?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Bring a sword, or two, to a gunfight and you most likely lose. And run!
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/us/alabama-family-dollar-clerk-fights-sword-wielding-robbers-with-gun
> 
> ...


That's Birmingham. That's where we store our dumbest so that they are away from the rest of the state.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

C.L.Ripley said:


> Obviously you can't just fire on anyone during every situation. So what if you are involved in a physical altercation. A circumstance where you can't defuse the situation and have no choice but to fight someone mono e mono.
> 
> At that moment your weapon becomes an impairment to the task at hand. Because your worrying about it, trying to guard it, or worrying you might lose it and the other person or someone with him might pick it up. At that moment you should be 100% invested in kicking azz, not distracted by your gun.
> 
> Just wondering what your approach is?


There is no Mano e Mano (correct spelling by the way)

I will never willing be involved in a fist fight or such stupid things like that. Nobody can force you to be involved in a fist fight... they can however force you to shot them

I will walk away from stupid stuff, name calling etc..... but if they lay hands on me (assault) that turns into a whole different issue

I will never start a fight!

If I am forced to be involved I am not an advocate of equal force!!! 
If they want to fight me with fists they are a threat and I will use my gun 
If they want to fight me with a stick they are a threat and I will use my gun
If they want to fight me with a knife they are a threat and I will use my gun
If they want to fight me with a gun they are a threat and I will use my gun - hopefully I will be smarter and faster


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> Most fights involve spilled beer. You cannot shoot someone for that.


You do not shot them for the spilled beer, you shot them for putting their hands on you, your wife, or your kids


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I only fight if attacked..and only pull out Mr. Sig if I am convinced its a possibly fatal encounter. Otherwise I just say..give me three steps to the door Mister and I wil be outa your hair. I am too old broke and sick to go to jail or the hospital...funeral home etc.


----------

